# come on over



## C Nash (Aug 21, 2008)

check it out 

http://www.al.com/news/birminghamnews/index.ssf?/base/news/121930656585600.xml&coll=2.

Ya'll come on down ya hear


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 21, 2008)

Re: come on over

DON'T NEED THAT, I like it quite and piece full


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 21, 2008)

Re: come on over

sorry Nash, don't understand that one.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 21, 2008)

Re: come on over

Guess it was kind of hard to understand Ken. Bad wording on my part. Guess I was just trying to get folks to see some of the sad things that are going on. Seems as though this is just an everday happening here in the Birmingham area now.  Really sad.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

Re: come on over

Nash did u see the school shooting in my parts this morning ,, and it was even before school even started ,,,   www.wbir.com


----------



## dennis1949 (Aug 22, 2008)

Re: come on over

That is one of the main reasons we moved out of Birmingham 20 years ago.


----------



## Pillaz (Aug 22, 2008)

Re: come on over

Its too bad Birmingham has gone down hill so much. My family is originally from Birmingham. My family donated a park to the city and my Grand mother is resting right next to Bear Bryant. Lets all just think happy thoughts. On Labor day and I will be back to my happy place. (See album for happy place)


----------



## C Nash (Aug 22, 2008)

Re: come on over

730, what a terrible way to start the new school year  . I see that the suspect's sister is also wanted for murder  . Guess now there will be another move to take away our guns. Guess all schools are going to have to install metal dectectors and make all file through into school. Still believe that teaching starts at home. A mother should be at home at all time with the kids, know I'll get flack from this remark, guiding them. Yes, Dad should also be involved but he should have his lazy---- working. Wake up America have meals at the table, see what they are watching on tv and doing online, remove the games and tv from their rooms, do things with the family, quit the partying and drinking, get back in church, listen to your kids and spend time with them show by example well maybe that's what some are doing and that's what is wrong with some of the kids. There are still a lot of good kids but the bad get the publicity.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

Re: come on over

I agree 100% Nash ,,, i have grown up with guns ,, and my kids have also ,, but i knew and they knew  ,, that if they or me used them in any kinda way other than there real use ,, i and them had DAD to deal with ,, and we also have done everything with the kids ,, they grew up at the dirt track when i was racing sprint cars ,, then on to the drag strip ,, and even now ( daughter 22 ,, son 19 ) they HAVE to call and let us know where they are ,, it's this type of neglect that is the parents fault ,, not know where the kids are and what they are doing ,, but as u i might catch some flack on this next  post ,,,, why???? and i mean why are the parents not with the kids ,, a family is a family ,, and i think most parents are so caught up in the make money world ,, that they push the kids aside ,, and to me that's WRONG ,, u had them ,, they are not pets ,, and it's the PARENTS responsabilty to raise them as to know right from wrong ,, and also to help them with school ,, not rely on the school system to do this for them ,, ok i'll quit ,, before i really get into this subject deep  :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 23, 2008)

Re: come on over

All our kids are on ther own now but we stll know where they are most of the time.  Even  :question:  the grandkids and ask them where they been or going. Kids even keep track of us.  When we went to Alaska we lost ph service for about a week and the girls were worried that something had happened.  Son was doing our mail and watching banking on line.  He told them there was no problem because if something had happened and we had been mugged the credit card would not just be charged for a 8.00 meal at a mom and pop restaurant :laugh:  :laugh:  Camped on the river when all the kids were young.  Son was skiing at 4 and the girls were solom skiing at seven. football, cheerleading and band in teen years.  Never missed a game or contest that they were involved in.  There is no sure fire cure to know that all will turn out right but everything parents can do will help.  Most kids respect guidance and rules. Sorry got on the soapbox again


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 23, 2008)

Re: come on over

well in short Nash you and Rod !!!!! it's the parent who has the responsibly to raise their kids ,not the school or child care. But in today world most parents just dump their kids off on the grandparents  or a child care center. My son went to a center because his mother and I worked. but we took time with him when he was growing up and thought him right from wrong. And since I was prior military (not retired) that the way he went, we are both very patriotic and love our country. I guess that why he is in the Air Force making his career. the grand kids are getting the same treatment as he did. LOVE AND CARE.


----------



## rjf7g (Aug 24, 2008)

Re: come on over

Many kids don't really have a concept of family these days.  Parents are so busy they start plugging kids in to anything and everything very early on and before you know it, the kids are numb and their parents don't have a clue who they are.  I spent Wednesday - Friday last week hanging out in a middle school and an elementary school to help out with the start of the school year (it's all hands on deck for those of us in the district office) and had a ball talking to kids.  They love to talk about themselves and can't believe an adult will actually listen to them some times!


----------



## C Nash (Aug 24, 2008)

Re: come on over

Becky, that was a great thing you did. Wish there were more people/parents that would spend some time in the schools where there kids attend or help out even if they have no kids in school. Amazing how many kids come from homes that have only one parent. I had problems even getting parents to open house in my Automotive class. Most that came were amazed at what we had to offer students and some didn't even know their kids were interested in becoming an auto Tech   I urge everyone GET INVOLVED IN YOUR LOCAL SCHOOLS :approve:


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

Re: come on over

I agree Nash ,, but my kids are way outta school ,, wel only one ,, btu the other is inthe 5th yr of law school ,, but ur' right parents don't even know what the schools have to offer ,, and btw ,,, when did u know didly about auto mechanics ,, and to think u taught them ,, man u should be investigated ,,, hey to all those out there I'M JK AROUND ,, Nash is a good Mechanic ,, wel i hope     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:  :clown:  :clown:  :clown:  :clown:  :clown:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 25, 2008)

Re: come on over

Rod, to be a Auto Instructor you have to be very good at deception   Come to think of it, we might make good politicians   :laugh:  :laugh:  Now I'm just a ust to B :dead:

BTW, they have arrested 4 for the murders in my original post but have heard no details.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

Re: come on over

well i'm glad that there is still justice ,, but u wanna make a bet that they get off with a slap on the hand ,, where is this country going ,, all are crying over crowded jails ,, IMO i would do as they did in the old days ,, u got caught ,, short rope ,, no jail over crowding ,, very simple ,, but i will take some flack on the next line or even get it deleted but IMO i feel that if u are caught after a murder ,, then then same should go for u ,, and also what is with all this death row stuff ,, u know about a inmate might feel the pain of killing him??? well what do u think the victoms felt ??? so what if a death row inmate feels pain ,, he delivered it on his victoms ,, and i think IMO .. he or she should go thru the most pain and suffering that there ever was ,, but i'll quit for now ,, other wise i'll get the big pink slip from here    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:

Sorry Nash ,, kinda got off the subject ,, but i sure wish someday i could say as u was a had been ,, and go rving for the rest of my living on earth time   :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## big bilko (Aug 26, 2008)

Re: come on over

I fully agree.  If you take a life intentionly you should forfeit your own. there is too much of the easy approach to the criminals feelings and none for the victims. Judges live in a fools world as they never see how the rest of us live .all the do gooders cannot or will not see that the murderers and rapists are given too many chances and are flaunting the law as the penalties are laughable. It would take a murder of a judges son or daughter to wake these fools up. Murderers and rapists getting the death penalty never reoffend.Have no delays and appeals over years and convict them and execute them immediately.  We dont have the death penalty down under much the pity an multiple murderers are out in 10/15 years, most reoffend within 2 years.  sorry to be so graphic but I feel very strongly about this subject.   Regards from Aussie , Big Bilko.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 26, 2008)

Re: come on over

Juice them or hang them.  The death penalty may not be a deterrent to murder or rape, but if the state or country enforces the death penalty, the individual that has committed the crime certainly can't do it again if he/she is 6 feet under. :evil:  :dead:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 26, 2008)

Re: come on over

Well DL, I just found out the other day that they now are just 4 feet under.  Maybe they had better go back to 6 ft for the murders just to be sure


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 26, 2008)

Re: come on over

Good idea.


----------



## dbl-d (Aug 27, 2008)

Re: come on over

sounds like they need to put in an express lane for death row.  like we have heere in Texas.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 27, 2008)

Re: come on over

There you go.  I'll second that.


----------

